# Pumpkin Ale



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

This is the time of the year when I look forward to a good Pumpkin Ale.

I'm currently trying Tommy Knocker's Small Batch Pumpkin Ale. First one is a bit disappointing. A bit light on pumpkin taste, and just not as "spicy" as I'd hoped. 

I'd like to get some suggestions on something you've really enjoyed and would recommend.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

This is my favorite Dave! But then again everyone knows i am a hop head and Dogfish head is my favorite!

Punkin Ale | Dogfish Head Craft Brewed Ales


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Southern Tier's Pumking. I was at the brewery last weekend and was pleasantly surprised to see it on tap already, so the 22oz bottles should be shipping to retailers soon!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Dogfish Head and Shipyard are my favorites....Dogfish is spectacular if your distributor carries it!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

This years Blue Moon's Pumpkin ale is the best it's been in about 5 years.
The pumpkin ale's seem to be either on or off. Luckily it seems it's "on" this year.
I'm also looking forward to trying a few others.


----------



## nothung (Aug 22, 2011)

Something that goes great with pumpkin ale is pumpkin donuts from Dunkin Donuts!! Second greatest time of the year! first being when Mcdonalds releases the Mcrib every now and then.


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah, pumpkins by themselves don't add too much to the brew, just another fermentable whose flavor is easy to wash out, its how well they hit the spice that goes with it that makes or breaks the brew IMO.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

piperdown said:


> The pumpkin ale's seem to be either on or off. Luckily it seems it's "on" this year.
> .


Thanks for the heads up! I will give it a whirl! :thumb:

.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Beer Alchemist said:


> Yeah, pumpkins by themselves don't add too much to the brew, just another fermentable whose flavor is easy to wash out, its how well they hit the spice that goes with it that makes or breaks the brew IMO.


Too true! Messed around with several different recipes before hitting a combination that I and the "samplers" like.
I will say that using fresh roasted pumpkins adds a bit more "umm umm good" to the boil than using the processed gloop from the can. Also adding a bit of fresh to the primary helps some too.

O'Fallon's pumpkin is another that seems to be hit and miss. Last years was way too light the previous years was awesome.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Blaylock said:


> This is the time of the year when I look forward to a good Pumpkin Ale.
> 
> I'm currently trying Tommy Knocker's Small Batch Pumpkin Ale. First one is a bit disappointing. A bit light on pumpkin taste, and just not as "spicy" as I'd hoped.
> 
> I'd like to get some suggestions on something you've really enjoyed and would recommend.


Bird in the air!
Enjoy my brother!
DC#03103200000003484930
:martini::new_all_coholic::couch2:


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

piperdown said:


> Too true! Messed around with several different recipes before hitting a combination that I and the "samplers" like.
> I will say that using fresh roasted pumpkins adds a bit more "umm umm good" to the boil than using the processed gloop from the can. Also adding a bit of fresh to the primary helps some too.
> 
> O'Fallon's pumpkin is another that seems to be hit and miss. Last years was way too light the previous years was awesome.


Hadn't heard of putting pumpkin in the primary...very interesting


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Beer Alchemist said:


> Hadn't heard of putting pumpkin in the primary...very interesting


On the advice of a guy that's been brewing since before Carter signed the law.......
I roast extra pumpkin, enough for about two cups, and put it in the blender until pureed. Add that to the primary. Not a lot of fermentable sugars but it adds more flavor. I've also experimented with adding an extra teaspoon of pumpkin spice but couldn't tell if that had any effect.
It turns out pretty good.


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

piperdown said:


> On the advice of a guy that's been brewing since before Carter signed the law.......
> I roast extra pumpkin, enough for about two cups, and put it in the blender until pureed. Add that to the primary. Not a lot of fermentable sugars but it adds more flavor. I've also experimented with adding an extra teaspoon of pumpkin spice but couldn't tell if that had any effect.
> It turns out pretty good.


Nice, I'll have to remember that. What do you do to sanitize? Assume the roast did the duty and sanitize the blender or do you pasteurize the puree?

Oh and sorry Dave, we kinda thread jacked that. So to your thoughts, just did a review on Red Racer pale ale and saw that they make a pumpkin ale...the pale was respectable so the pumpkin should be worth a go too.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Dogfish Head and Shipyard are my favorites....Dogfish is spectacular if your distributor carries it!


 Sweet! I was hoping someone would mention Shipyard. They have it at the B&M I hang out at Fridays and planned on trying one this Friday!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Beer Alchemist said:


> Nice, I'll have to remember that. What do you do to sanitize? Assume the roast did the duty and sanitize the blender or do you pasteurize the puree?
> 
> Oh and sorry Dave, we kinda thread jacked that. So to your thoughts, just did a review on Red Racer pale ale and saw that they make a pumpkin ale...the pale was respectable so the pumpkin should be worth a go too.


Put it in a sauce pan and bring to a boil. Let boil for a few mintues, cover and let cool.
I also pitch around a pint or more. Gets the good yeasties going before anything else can grab hold.


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

szyzk said:


> Southern Tier's Pumking. I was at the brewery last weekend and was pleasantly surprised to see it on tap already, so the 22oz bottles should be shipping to retailers soon!


They've already come and gone here in New York!! All sold out! I managed to just snag the absolute very last one at Half Time in Poughkeepsie!!


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

I love pumpkin ales and the best one i've ever had is called "Post Road"
by brooklyn brewery. It has Great flavors, balance, and a spice kick that
marries well with the brew! It's awesome! Get yourself a Sungrown stick, 
kick back and enjoy the experience!

price on these is awesome too! I've seen them go between 6.99 to 7.99 tops
for a 6pack. Beats the hell of out DFH, Weyerbacher, and the like!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

A friend of mine brewed amazing pumpkin ale last year. It took an extra two weeks to rest than normally allotted, but once it was ready it was like taking a bite into a pumpkin pie. Unfortunately he moved to the west coast a few weeks ago.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Shipyard Pumpkinhead...to spicy for me, but it is a HUGE hit in these parts.



Blaylock said:


> This is the time of the year when I look forward to a good Pumpkin Ale.
> 
> I'm currently trying Tommy Knocker's Small Batch Pumpkin Ale. First one is a bit disappointing. A bit light on pumpkin taste, and just not as "spicy" as I'd hoped.
> 
> I'd like to get some suggestions on something you've really enjoyed and would recommend.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh...love me some Ale, never had a Pumpkin Ale as of yet.

Great thread Dave... something I must follow to get some idea of a "wish list"...thanks a lot..._yet another slope!_ :roll:


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Just finished the second of two Pumpkins Tony sent me. First was a Shipyard which was *very* good. Second was Southern Tier Imperial Pumking, which was memorable. The flavor of ginger snaps were dancing on my palate. Wow!

Thank you my friend!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Glad you enjoyed them my pleasure!


----------



## inphiniti (Oct 1, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> This is my favorite Dave! But then again everyone knows i am a hop head and Dogfish head is my favorite!


i used to absolutely LOVE the Punkin Ale. Unfortunately, Dogfish Head stopped distributing to Rhode Island, which absolutely blows since i have an awesome Craft Beer store a minute down the road.



szyzk said:


> Southern Tier's Pumking. I was at the brewery last weekend and was pleasantly surprised to see it on tap already, so the 22oz bottles should be shipping to retailers soon!


A really good brew. I havent had this years yet, however the past few years have been very good. Nice little spice to it. always grab these for thanksgiving.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

inphiniti said:


> i used to absolutely LOVE the Punkin Ale. Unfortunately, Dogfish Head stopped distributing to Rhode Island, which absolutely blows since i have an awesome Craft Beer store a minute down the road.
> 
> Its like the 120 IPA can't get it in New York!


----------



## inphiniti (Oct 1, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> inphiniti said:
> 
> 
> > i used to absolutely LOVE the Punkin Ale. Unfortunately, Dogfish Head stopped distributing to Rhode Island, which absolutely blows since i have an awesome Craft Beer store a minute down the road.
> ...


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Just had a blue moon pumpkin and I was hoping for something alot stronger/more flavorful. Granted i generally drink whiskey or scotch that has a splash of water and ice or natural light, so im not a fine beer aficionado yet hah. 

What would you guys recommend that has more of a pumpkin and spice over the blue moon?

thanks


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm usually not big on pumpkin beers, but I've had the DFH Punkin' and Shipyard's Smashed Pumpkin and both were fantastic. The key is adding in the spices that go along with pumpkin pie, rather than just the pumpkin itself. Both of those were really amazing, but I think the Shipyard was just a little better. 

On a complete side note, is 120 Min going to get a real release some time soon? I was really hoping to get some last year until they had to throw the whole thing out. Hard to find a lot of DFH stuff over here on the West Coast though.


----------



## aaron72 (Jul 14, 2011)

I grabbed three different pumpkin options at the store the other day.

Tried the Shocktop version and have to say I was pretty disappointed.

Tried the Shipyard Pumpkinhead and I really enjoyed it.

Next one to try is the Shipyard Smashed Pumpkin. Hoping to give it a go tonight.


----------



## aaron72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Tried the Shipyard Smashed Pumpkin last night. To me it's slightly better than the Shock Top version. I would say that my favorite is the Pumpkinhead out of the three.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

apollyon9515 said:


> Just had a blue moon pumpkin and I was hoping for something alot stronger/more flavorful. Granted i generally drink whiskey or scotch that has a splash of water and ice or natural light, so im not a fine beer aficionado yet hah.
> 
> What would you guys recommend that has more of a pumpkin and spice over the blue moon?
> 
> thanks


I just bought a case of Dog fish head for the holidays! But the two i sent Dave Blaylock were really quite exceptional in their own right!


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I just bought a case of Dog fish head for the holidays! But the two i sent Dave Blaylock were really quite exceptional in their own right!


I need to go back into the city so i can go to a bigger liquor store, the one in my town has about 3 beers/malt drinks and they are all liquor and coke . When i was at a huge liquor store the other day i was gonna get some stronger beer/ale, but got shell shock and didnt know what i wanted to get and just got liquor haha.


----------

